# Ati Mobility HD 3650 overheating ?



## victor89 (Jul 27, 2010)

My laptop: 
Acer Extensa 5630G (core 2 duo T5800, 800FSB, Ati HD3650 VC, Win XP, 3GB DDR2 RAM), 1 year old.

My question: is it normal that my VC overheats up to 92 Celsius when gaming ? (Second Life & Counter Strike 1.6)

I'll try to attach some screens.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## wolf (Jul 27, 2010)

92 sounds quite warm but i think the card should still be stable at this temperature.

very odd tho, my laptop has a mobility 5650 and it loads at about 60-65 degrees, with a ~20% OC too


----------



## victor89 (Jul 27, 2010)

when playing Counter Strike, FPS are varying from 25 to 100, most of the time 50-75(when shooting) and back to 100(when spawning or walking) .. I don't know if I can call this stable.. 

Does anybody have an Acer Extensa to compare the results ?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 27, 2010)

those temps are certainly high but not even close to overheating. ati and nvidia gpus are designed to withstand 105°C operating temperature 24/7.

stable in this context means your games don't crash


----------



## victor89 (Jul 27, 2010)

huh, thanks for your intervention, you made my day 

I suppose the best solution for me is to try cleaning the dust inside my laptop, as I think this is my problem, and maybe I'll be able to drop some degrees.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, cleaning the dust is always a good move.  
IIRC, Acer had some models, I think it was the Aspire (the ones that were white), that had the "faulty" GeForce 8600M GS (the G86M core) that overheated, mainly because the fan didn't had a opening on the bottom of the laptop. It was completely shut. This really helped the temps on the GPU to rise and aggravate the thermal issue the GPU already had.
What I'm trying to say is, if you're not comfortable with those temps (although they are nothing to worry about), keep the fan opening in the bottom of the laptop and the exhaust unobstructed to maximize airflow. If you want to improve the cooling, just get a base cooler, like me.


----------

